# What have your buns destroyed lately?



## whitelop (Jul 17, 2013)

I figured I would start a thread about the things our buns destroy. 
I know it happens all the time, there is no such thing as completely bunny proofing anything. 
Or if you don't have a destructive rabbit, what is something weird that your bun has eaten lately? 

I'll start us off. Ellie recently has destroyed:
1. My kitchen rug, today as a matter of fact. 
2. My broom. 
3. The wood in her cabinet. 
4. My refrigerator. 
5. Her litter box. 
6. My leather cowboy boots, I thought rabbits were vegetarians? 
And she eats cat food and/or dog food on a daily basis. 

So what bad things do your buns do? Or strange things do they eat?


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing Zero is an angel, he does however have an obsession with licking carpet and plastic (probably from being syringe fed) He also used to have a tiny fuzzy sheepskin bed he loved he groomed it regularly but my dog ate it.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 17, 2013)

My old rabbit and my parrot have both eaten buttons off seperate remotes
My current 2 got behind a tv and destroyed speaker wires, tv power cord, 50ft of tv cable, an auxillery cable, cord for a PS controller.
Seperate spot they destroyed the cord to a power bar, embroidery digitizer, mouse cord.....
Needless to say they no longer get free time in the house.... Especially when they seem to favour wires and electronics. They left all the books papers and fabric alone and went for the high value items.

To top it all off they had to jump a 3ft barrier to get to these items.... So....


----------



## Apebull (Jul 17, 2013)

The couch which is leather or any blanket we use to cover the couch with. He did eat a hole in my daughters pants the other day. And she was wearing them at the time. Silly bun.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh boy...Jovi lives with my son in a 35 foot RV on our property. We've tried best we can to bun-proof things...so far it's been: 

The buttons off the remote. 
She chewed/dug a hole in the carpet. 
Ripped a small patch of the wallpaper off the wall.
A couple of rubber thingys that hold compartments latched. 
She's chewed a hole in the plastic grid of one of the baby gates.
She's pee'd on his bed, his pillows and his couch. 
She trashes her condo at least every other day by digging and making the litterbox contents fly. 

Gosh we sure do love that bunny!


----------



## kmaben (Jul 17, 2013)

I accidentally dropped my computer and Omar sent me his. I just now noticed the power cord isnt working very well and on closer inspection noticed two spots that have been taped together. Apparently a very giant baby got a hold of it on one of his runs through the house. Makes me laugh but at the same time these stupid power cables are quite expensive.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 17, 2013)

drywall, flip flops, chew marks out of 20 0z. bottle of pop, litter box.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 18, 2013)

Bunnies are so naughty! LOL


----------



## Azerane (Jul 18, 2013)

These lists do make me laugh.

Here's Bandit's Tally:
-Laptop power cable
-Pulled up some carpet
-The foam mats that I bought specifically for him (easily replaced though)
-My shoelaces on a number of different shoes
-He's taken a little bite out of a couch corner
-There's a bunny shaped teeth-hole in my ugg boots
-Holes all the way through two towels and his tunnel (a tunnel which lasted me years without any holes with my last rabbit)
-And of course, countless boxes, but he can have those.


----------



## Troller (Jul 18, 2013)

You know I saw this topic earlier in my night and delightfully thought I have nothing to add here so moved on. Well while I'm working I get a "your bunnies have been bad call" and find out one of them, oh who am I kidding I'm pretty sure its my wild girl Xena, chewed up my wifes purse. Sigh...and things were going so well.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh yes. I forgot about the laptop power supply cord. One down, two nibbles out of the second one. We've gotta figure out how to keep that one from happening again.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 18, 2013)

Troller said:


> You know I saw this topic earlier in my night and delightfully thought I have nothing to add here so moved on. Well while I'm working I get a "your bunnies have been bad call" and find out one of them, oh who am I kidding I'm pretty sure its my wild girl Xena, chewed up my wifes purse. Sigh...and things were going so well.



Uh oh! If she gets a taste for leather (if thats what your wifes purse was) then she'll seek out the leather! Ellie has this built in leather tracker and always finds the leather. 

These lists are great! haha. I've laughed at all of them. 

I should add to my list of weird things that Ellie has eaten, a Mosquito Dunks. She got them down last night and nibbled on one of them. (Don't worry, they're organic and safe for consumption since they go in water.)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Ash has chewed on the wall, chewed on a leather bag, chewed on my books, he even tried to chew on my crochet hooks. Silly bun!


----------



## PaGal (Jul 18, 2013)

Thumper chews on his cage all the time when he wants out and sometimes when he is out. He will chew furiously on one side of the doorway when he is out for a moment, move to the other side and repeat the furious chewing and then will move back to the other side. He will do this anywhere from 3 times to 7. Yep, should have named him Sheldon. Ha!

He managed to escape his room once while I was not home and chewed the cords to 2 candle Christmas lights, a mouse trap, cords to the PC but left all of the paper alone. He is now kept in his cage when no one is home.

He has also chewed a good bit of our wall and door trim in his room even after putting on everything from lemon juice to bar soap to habanero sauce. He seemed to like it. Carpet in two spots.The plastic trim piece that hangs from the bottom of the front door. The little rubber tabs on my lap top. No sitting with him while on the puter. My vacuum cord in 3 seconds flat. A hay rack. He has chewed a hole in three different baby gates. A book. I think that's it but I could be forgetting something. Oh also a bit of the new buns coroplast part of their cage. He seems to prefer what he shouldn't chew as his room is and always has been full of cardboard, boxes, telephone books and wood he can chew.

The new buns broke their hay rack. Mostly I think it's the brown bun as I see him digging at it like crazy if they run out of hay and they do eat a lot of it everyday. He has also jumped into it. They have also chewed some coroplast. The pond liner we were first using for a bottom for their cage. Their destruction is limited as they have not been out of the cage yet.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jul 18, 2013)

I almost didn't have anything to add, but then just this morning the husband called me and told me Mordin chewed the side of his floor mat to bits. Now I have rubber pieces everywhere...not sure how he even got ahold of it since it's edge is outside the edges of his cage. I also thought it was too tough for him to bite through, guess now!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 18, 2013)

If my rabbits were indoor pets, I'm sure that they would have destroyed many things by now, but they are safely locked away in their hutches!

When I put Moss in his hutch for the first time, he hopped around, then reached down and ate a potato bug (also called a roly-poly)! Poor thing! Like someone stated before, aren't rabbits supposed to be vegetarians?


----------



## Tam O Ham (Jul 18, 2013)

paint.

Not even kidding, she's chewed a circle of peach paint off the wall behind her recliner. Doesn't do it anywhere else. Stopped when it reached a certain spot and hasn't touched it in months. It was a work of dedication because she had to sneak it and I kept interrupting her by catching her at it and chasing her away.

Also a lot of the furniture has gnaw marks on it from when she was younger and growing her jaw muscles. So the hamsters chew through my fabric and the bunny works on the wood. And paint.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 18, 2013)

EVIDENCE!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2013)

It would be a shorter list of things NOT destroyed, and we'd need a large strage locker to hold all the "evidence". Cords, name any type. Furniture--chairs, tables, end tables, coffee tables, dressers, couches, pillows. Rugs, baseboards, walls. Shoes and shoe laces. Baby gates, my portable hammock, folding chairs and an easy up canopy that I thought was safely put out of reach. Printer cables and 2 sound systems. Good thing they're cute!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 18, 2013)

Funny thing that you post this thread right now-Ripley is completely delighted as now I have a use for his list of things he's just started destroying. In the past two weeks, he's gotten really into chewing. He was always a perfect lil' bun who wouldn't touch a thing (besides many nose bonks and licking the occational item.). The first thing was cords. Now he loves any and every cord- bit my expensive clocks cord in two. (Thankfully there was a transformer so he didn't get shocked or anything) Now, he's biting coffee tables, couches, and lots of things. Too bad a just gave him free run of a room; I think I'll have to put him back in an xpen if this continues.


----------



## kmaben (Jul 18, 2013)

This thread is hilarious but Jeeze! 
Larry I'm surprised you're house is still standing!
Ellie wins though after the dryer and refrigerator incident. Glad your hubby doesnt read your blog.

So glad mine aren't huge chewers of my stuff. Kai and Franklin are the culprits. Kai loved this one phone cord and no matter where it was he would find a way to get it and chew it to pieces. Franklin and Kai chewed up a lot of the carpet in our rent house. Thankfully it was cheap stuff and we got off easy but especially around the birds cage going after her food. Most of our stuff has cable protectors on it but Kai was obsessed with getting behind the fish tank. One day hubbys bubblers stopped working in the big tank. Someone chewed through the air hose. It's a large tank and required a long hose. Hubby so not happy. Havent heard any complaints from home yet on stuff being chewed. By the rabbits anyways. The bird is a different story!


----------



## whitelop (Jul 18, 2013)

OMG Kaley, I totally forgot about the washing machine! Ellie chewed through the water line to the washing machine! The water doesn't shut off on its own, so she got soaked and so did the floor and everything around it. The sudden blast of cold water in the face and the inability to get away fast enough, scared her away from chewing on the hose again. 
I can't believe I forgot about it! haha. I'm glad my husband doesn't read my blog either! I don't think he would like to know about the other things she gets to that I don't tell him about! LOL 

Other animals who like to destroy things, my chickens are pecking the paint off my back door. haha. They're constantly knocking on my door because they're pecking the already peeling old paint. 
My barn cat gets into the trash a lot and spreads it everywhere! So I have to pick up trash from my cat a lot.


----------



## beccabeau (Jul 18, 2013)

I didn't realise Pip was a ASOIAF fan.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Morgan does your hubby even know that you have a blog on here? Looks like Pip enjoyed that book a lot.


----------



## roomieboy (Jul 18, 2013)

My bun loves to pee everywhere EXCEPT his litter box! One place being my bed, which happened just about 15 minutes ago :nope: such a naughty boy! How can i be made at a face like this though??


----------



## kmaben (Jul 18, 2013)

George R. R. Martin deserves to get chewed up! Good bunny!


----------



## Katiedarling (Jul 19, 2013)

Today, Lucy gnawed the cord to my husbands iPad. Woopsie! Luckily, no injury but in 1 bite it was ruined. Time for a new one and I'm willing to bet he learned his lesson leaving it out where she can get it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Just today Ash ate a huge bunch of my Hobbit book. I'm going to take some pictures for you all to see. I laughed when I saw him chewing it. Don't know why, lol.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 19, 2013)

Elise...Oh No, Not the Hobbit! For shame Ash! For Shame! 

I wanted to add that my dog is part pit bull. He's 107 lbs and although you can't tell looking at him, pure muscle. Unbelievably strong. He has the legendary pit jaws. When he pants you can see the pit smile and when you look in his mouth you can see the bunches of muscles. His teeth are to be feared (luckily he's not unless you are an evil MIL) as I know from accidently puncturing my hand on one. Now he only chews his bones when he's really wound up but when he was younger he would happily chew for hours and hours straight, never tiring. No regular bone would last more than an hour left with him. Only nyla bones can last any length of time. When he chews it is all gone, not a crumb to be found. Yet the only thing he has ever chewed he should not have was the little wooden strip that runs down the inside of the doorway to stop the door from continuing to swing. He only chewed about a foot of it.

Thumper on the other hand has proven to be much more destructive. Ha!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jul 19, 2013)

at the old apartment, frank destroyed : 2 chargers (one phone, one laptop), a hole in the carpet, a window sill, multiple wires for the printer and the sweeper. and when we had Luna, she chewed through a pair of headphones within a day of buying them (the 100$ kind....) he also used to sit in our closet a lot but we never knew what he was doing. until we moved and i found a shirt i had been missing and saw that he had turned it into his project because it had holes all through it. lol 
but! thank god, at the new apartment; we bunny proofed from the start, and we have been here for a month and so far he has yet to destroy anything! yayy  i keep his cage stocked with chew toys and hay, and all the wires are protected/corners protected/bad areas blocked off. its amazing how much proofing really helps.


----------



## Pigglebread (Jul 28, 2013)

Buttons off remotes, a few cell phone charger cables, ripped a little wallpaper up in another room, chewed a corner of my wooden cabinet, and I've only had them close to a year now so who knows what's coming next.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow reading all these lists, my two little hellions seem positively harmless by comparison! They've managed to get at much of my wall skirting, chewed up a couple of cords, peed all over my carpet and our old couch (since replaced and now strictly anti-bunny!) and of course regularly muss up their cage in frustration that playtime is over, but that's about the extent of it.

But I do often feel like a cantankerous, crotchety old lady when I spend my day screeching at my bunnies, "No running in the house!"/"Will you guys quit banging around?!"/"Get that out of your mouth right now!"/"That's not for eating!"/"Stop knocking things over!"/"You better keep your grubby paws away from that!"

And of course, boyfriend's forever going, "I'LL KICK YOUR FURRY BUTT YOU LITTLE PUNK"


----------



## tmaddox9 (Jul 29, 2013)

All my sons game controller wires
The iPad charger cord (only likes the thin cords)
Baseboards (in the mud room)
Corner of old carpet (no loss)
Every card board box they can find!

I have six buns, two are big free roam French Lops so I'm thinking Ive gotten off easy!


----------



## Troller (Jul 30, 2013)

Apparently my a Xena (most likely her) has started chewing on my wife's shoes. Some pricey ones at that. My wife is a bit upset but is taking in stride but of course is threatening to put the rabbit to work to pay off her damages. Of course I upset my wife further by reminding her it easily could have been prevented if she'd put her shoes away and that because Xena likes her this is her way of showing affection (Xena hasn't touched my stuff )


----------



## whitelop (Jul 30, 2013)

Michael! You told her she should have put her shoes up after the rabbit ate them! Too soon man, too soon! LOL If my husband told me that, I would have given him the look to turn him to stone. 
Well, my rabbit did destroy my cowboy boots. I can't say much, because I should have put them away. But aren't rabbits supposed to not like leather? I wonder if it just has a good texture? haha.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 30, 2013)

My sister brought back a sack of cotton candy for us to share and at some point Clark to the whole bag and ran off with it. My Dad laughed as my sister and I chased him around trying to catch him.


----------



## Katiedarling (Jul 31, 2013)

I find that, no matter how many chew toys I buy, Lucy loves nothing more than cords, baseboards, walls, the hardwood floors, furniture & her litter box.


----------



## iFUCPaige (Aug 2, 2013)

Had my Barney boy 8days and so far he has taken up a corner of carpet, my bra strap my blanket and bitten a hole in my carpet. So naughty


----------



## kagerod (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh my god I am so glad that my girls are just fine in their room! Mind you, it is my art room - they've chewed a hole through a very expensive piece of paper (it was $7 a sheet...), peed all over the carpet, destroyed foam mats, torn holes into the tarp, and chewed on the vacuum cord. The vacuum isn't even mine! Oh and they like to "help" me open their litter bag. Usually from the bottom. And then spread the pellets everywhere. ... So maybe they're not "just fine" in their room...

Attila seems pretty good so far but he doesn't get much free run. He did, however, start chewing a bit of tarp he could get at - while ignoring the toys I'm giving him!


----------



## teaagan (Aug 7, 2013)

Cords of course! Most recently my rental laptop cord which I was not impressed about! Hahaha. Even funnier though, my boyfriend's a chef and silly him left his white chefs shirts to finish drying on our lounge chair before he went to work... and 2 bunnies peed on them, and they're very well litterbox trained. :laugh:


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Aug 7, 2013)

Pipkin snapped my sister's computer speaker wires (when he escaped his playpen)
Got a hold on my computer microphone (broken)
Also got ahold of my brother's headset (broken)
He is in the process of destroying our carpet

I guess he is into computers? ullhair:


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Aug 7, 2013)

whiskylollipop said:


> Wow reading all these lists, my two little hellions seem positively harmless by comparison! They've managed to get at much of my wall skirting, chewed up a couple of cords, peed all over my carpet and our old couch (since replaced and now strictly anti-bunny!) and of course regularly muss up their cage in frustration that playtime is over, but that's about the extent of it.
> 
> But I do often feel like a cantankerous, crotchety old lady when I spend my day screeching at my bunnies, "No running in the house!"/"Will you guys quit banging around?!"/"Get that out of your mouth right now!"/"That's not for eating!"/"Stop knocking things over!"/"You better keep your grubby paws away from that!"
> 
> And of course, boyfriend's forever going, "I'LL KICK YOUR FURRY BUTT YOU LITTLE PUNK"




HAHAA I laughed when I read the messing up their cage in frustration because Pipkin does the same thing. I have a pretty secure playpen for him and I'm nearly always in the same room with him, so I generally give him free rome (in his play pen) from the time I wake up to the time I go to bed, and when I put him away too early, I come back the next day with a beautiful cage that I get to clean with his litterbox upside down and his hay spread out all over the floor and his food bowl sideways ullhair:


----------



## Azerane (Aug 7, 2013)

Bandit's most recent accomplishment is our washing machine. The cord is usually kept well out of reach, but it must have gotten knocked or something and fallen to where he could reach it. Now the power cord for it is no more.


----------



## akane (Aug 7, 2013)

Enki decided to pee on an irreplaceable book. Luckily being a purebred ND he is too small to tear up blankets or furniture in his digging and chewing. Most cords are too thick for him too.


----------



## Amber_bojanglesss (Aug 8, 2013)

Shoe laces, carpet, iPhone case, guitar, shoes, my bed sheets, my blanket, my pillows.. Wallace pees on my bed, pillows, carpets and blankets... He poops everywhere too...


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 12, 2013)

Ha ha so many naughty bunny stories, I thought it was just us!!! Our have free rein over the flat when someone is home to date they have munched: 

Hallway skirting boards/doorframes
Bath matt x2
Toilet brush 
Keyboard power lead
Phone chargers (lost count) 
Kindle tablet/iPad power leads
Pillows/cushions 
Fridge
Litter trays - numerous 
House phones (maybe 4 or 5)
Mac book chargers -2 costing me £120 
IMac power lead
Also Joshua's laptop charger
Books
Remote buttons
Table & Chair legs 
Fish tank filter
Curtains
Sky TV cables
And invoices - usually important ones

Can't think of any more but there probably is. Strangest thing they've eaten a bag of rice and 1/2 pack o digestive biscuits!!! I wouldn't mind but they have pretty much every toy a bunny could wish for. Cheeky little buns


----------



## Troller (Sep 13, 2013)

Recently, my pet room couch and some nibbling on my wife's purse. My wife will eventually learn to stow stuff away from inquisitive buns...


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyL0ve (Sep 13, 2013)

I try to keep a real close eye on Chuchu, but he's slick and waits for that one moment i'm in the bathroom or something! He's not allowed in the bedrooms because he has a carpet fetish! He will scratch the carpet, eat the carpet, roll in the carpet and just tear it up! Before he was banned he managed to chew my sons Wii U charger, and got a hold of the freggin closet door (i'm still shocked at the damage!).

If he wants out of his cage, he will literally bite and shake it.. hop all over the place, knock over his water bowl and his food bowl and give me "the stare".

Lol i love my bunny


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 13, 2013)

BunnyL0ve said:


> and give me "the stare".
> 
> Lol i love my bunny



Ha ha I know that feeling mine do the same, or if I call him he turns round and puts his back to me. Cheeky little man!!!


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 22, 2013)

You can add to my list our brand new carpet, chewed in the doorway because I wouldn't let him in the living room. Naughty bunny!!!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 22, 2013)

The nice rug I put in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Kayota (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't have a bunny yet but my dog is almost as bad! She's chewed:

Laptop power cord
Laptop headset
Bras
A work shirt
Shoes, all the time
Tennis balls
Her harness x2

At least when I get one I'll be used to it lol


----------



## Troller (Sep 24, 2013)

They're at complete war with my pet room couch. I mean months of paying it no mind at all and then bam, utter rabbit destruction. They 're winning the battles but i'm still fighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Lorelei (Sep 27, 2013)

Yesterday I forgot to put the remote control up while I took a shower, and Sugar chewed off most of the buttons. He also just went through his fourth cell phone charger that I own (he's also eaten two of my mothers'), and part of my college biology textbook (bye-bye, refund).

Altogether he's gone through:

Six cell phone chargers
A television cord
Countless book covers
A cowboy hat
A pair of pants
The cat tree
A plastic hay feeder
The remote (he'd removed a couple buttons earlier, and yesterday they were almost all gone)
Biology textbook
Numerous decorative wicker baskets
A pair of VERY expensive boots that I custom-ordered online
A broom
An entire box of Pocky (yes, he was eating it...I had to pry it out of his mouth. He steals donuts, too).
And several rolls of linoleum that I tried to use on the bottom of his x-pen.

Most of this destruction occurred before he was neutered, but he still has his moments. He also eats cat food if given half the chance, and I have seen him push the cats aside to get at this sweet, sweet forbidden ambrosia. I tried putting the bowls on top of the dining room table, but he figured out how to jump onto it, so now they go on the china cabinet during his free time.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 27, 2013)

I am SO glad that I do not have the only rabbit to eat cat food or dog food. She's actually been favoring the dog food lately. But has also been known to push the cats aside to get the kibbles.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 27, 2013)

I was laughing so much as I finished reading this. However much you try and stop them, they will ALWAYS find a way. I was laughing thinking of Houdini and Snowy still managing to get under the glass cabinet to chew the wood underneath. I´ve put stuff round it, put a cardboard box under it to keep them out but they still manage to wriggle under and then when I hear them and should their names, they slink out of there as though butter wouldn´t melt in their mouth. My list is endless:

-Telephone charger cords, I have lost count but must be at least 8 or 9. They are opportunists and the last one was slightly hanging down and now Houdini can jump up to pull it.
- telephone connection cable. They chewed through at least 4. I bought a cordless phone and put it in the bedroom. End of story.
- remote buttons, several missing off a couple of the remotes.
- my laptop charger now has more insulating tape on it than wire. 
- tablet charger, that was on the first day I had it
- tv cable, wondered why it kept flickering and then died. Surprised Snowy didn´t electrocute himself. I am now an expert on repairing cables, I suppose in some odd way, I should thank them. Also destroyed one of the scart cables.
- outlet tube of the portable aircon has holes in it. 
- my two wooden storage boxes have nice new chew patterns on them.
- tv unit chewed on the corners.
- Houdini´s litter tray surround is disappearing daily and his cage has teeth marks all round the edges. 
- 3 seater leather sofa has several holes on the back, good job it´s against the wall.
- wall has several chew spots. the best one is Bandy which is just to the right of the door and looks like the logo of the UK National Lottery. I have an artistic genius lol.
- I noticed the other day that the curtain now has holes in it. I was congratulating myself a couple of weeks ago that they were intact but obviously, I spoke too soon. 
- my sofa cushion covers are full of holes, I tell people it´s the new fashion.
- my small side table has some teeth marks and bits of wood missing. 
- tv aerial cable also has parts of the plastic covering missing.
- holes in several t-shirts and sweat pants.


My funniest story about chewing. I bought a standard lamp from IKEA, the cheapest one they had as they had destroyed the other lamp I had which had a paper shade. They used to love biting holes in it then jumped inside. I had to chuck it when it finally keeled over. So I bought the new one, brought it home, they managed to nibble a bit, I patched it with insulating tape but they still tried. Put it on one night and it would work. Saw some chews and thought they´d ruined it so decided to cut out the damage bit, put in a connecter and fix back together. Plugged it in, didn´t work. Checked the bulb fixture and fiddled still didn´t work. Checked to the plug point. They´d pulled the plug out of the wall behind the sofa . Who says we´re the clever ones lol.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Oct 14, 2013)

To date pete has destroyed 3 iPhone chargers. 3! Momma bunny is not pleased.... He just loves cables! 

(Needless to say I have learnt my lesson: bunny proofing and not being so forgetful about their whereabouts!) 

Lynne xx


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

My sisters headphones really expensive ones too but luckily they weren't new xx


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PaGal (Oct 22, 2013)

My sanity...


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 22, 2013)

PaGal said:


> My sanity...




lmao I love it


in my last apartment, my rabbit dug a hole in the carpet. I cut a piece out of the closet and glued it there when we left, they didn't notice >>


----------



## Lhucky (Oct 22, 2013)

My bedroom slippers, it's the 4th time i change this month. and my foot massager cord which I've used when Oreo was having GI stasis:crash


----------

